# Insanity?



## bulbous bob (Nov 14, 2016)

Here we are in the midst of the greatest threat to our society in the last 100 years and the government is granting concessions to the hairdressing industry.......Seriously...WTF?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

What do you have against hairdressers?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

bulbous bob said:


> Here we are in the midst of the greatest threat to our society in the last 100 years and the government is granting concessions to the hairdressing industry.......Seriously...WTF?


Barber shop- few of the barbers lease chairs for 100-200$ per week. Same for hair stylist.
All those barber shop/salons closed.
You are a Aussie, so it might be different in AU.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> What do you have against hairdressers?


Hmmm they dress hair. Thats what I have against them. Oh and their women also. So That's 2 things.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Hmmm they dress hair. Thats what I have against them. Oh and their women also. So That's 2 things.


Not all are women. Some are gay.


----------



## bulbous bob (Nov 14, 2016)

What I mean is...people are dying around us.....vanity can surely wait till this crisis stops.
Then again maybe I am wrong.....but I don't think so.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Not all are women. Some are gay.


Hmm guess that makes it 3 things. I'm such an awful person&#128512;


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

bulbous bob said:


> What I mean is...people are dying around us.....


14 Australians killed by Coronavirus to date.... get a grip on reality


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

bulbous bob said:


> What I mean is...people are dying around us.....vanity can surely wait till this crisis stops.
> Then again maybe I am wrong.....but I don't think so.


Well I think you are selling them short. Perhaps you are spending too much time with SoyBoy Scissorhands.

Most of the female hairdressers I have scissored up with have told me that they would be happy to curl up and dye for me.

.


----------

